
Congresswoman questions Equifax CEO about data breach - philip1209
https://twitter.com/chadloder/status/1100459600824815617
======
natch
This is epic. A must watch for the day. Please, can we have more congress
members who use their brains and connect the dots like this and hold companies
accountable?

